# 10' "Great Stuff" Spider



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

I had this Idea.... Build a lightweight BIG Spider using great stuff....He has a 10'+ legspan and is relatively lightweight. He was SUPER easy and relatively cheap. Of course he's not done. I'll post his completed pics when he's finished and painted. Ignore the Blue tape as that was just to stabilize the pody parts while he was being constructed.


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

Geez I should learn not to post new threads on "football night" Saints 9 - 49ers 0.... 1st quarter


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

ooh, I'm intrigued. What is the underlying structure of the body?


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

The torso and the hindquarters both use a 36" balloon as the "Form" For the "Great stuff". I inflated them to the appropirate size then I used an old tire to place the balloon into to stabilize it as I sprayed the great stuff on "Welding syle" forming nice connective beads of great stuff from the equator to the top (1 half only) then letting it dry and turning it upside down to finish each main body part. It's surprisingly strong and surprisingly lightweight.

There's a lot more to do on this guy.... to give him some more realistic spider shaping... but on the whole, given his size??? the great stuff gives some great skin texture....(or exo-skeliton texture??). The fangs are carved pink 2" foam. He needs 8 eyes and some spinnerettes and then some leg hair (and joint detail)..... then off to the paint shop.

What you see took about 4 hours


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

That wasn't just one can of great stuff was it?


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

The back part (I used to know what that was called) took 4- 12oz cans and the thorax took 3 cans. At $3.88 a can that isn't too bad for a 10' foot spider. The PVC cost about $25.. so he cost (so far) about $50 bucks. I can't imagine spending more than $5 more for his accessories. I am an experimentor. Someone might have done this before??? but I've never seen it. I am REALLY Surprised at how strong the body parts are and how relatively lightweight they are.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I found a spider almost this big in my kitchen tonight:googly:

You're going to find out how many people in your neighborhood have arachnophobia this Halloween.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Keep us posted on the progress. Looking good so far.


----------



## Northern Touch (Nov 8, 2006)

That looks wicked! I might have to try that!


----------



## cerinad (Jun 23, 2008)

Cool. I'm gonna have to borrow this idea! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

That is AWSOME Greg!! Can you help me get started on one at the Make and Take Saturday? Maybe you can put together a quick how-to and parts list????


----------



## DoomBuddy (Mar 1, 2009)

Very nice!! Do are all of your pipes connected underneath?


----------



## Howlinmadjack (Jul 20, 2009)

Nice work!!


----------



## PirateLady (Jul 23, 2010)

Great idea....keep us posted


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

I made a Insulated spider a couple of years ago, but I really like how your spider turned out. The body on my spider isn't really correct, but I want to try your idea to finish my spider. The only problem is that my spider head is very heavy. You did a really nice job on him.


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

I really like the fangs on that spider! Great work.


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

DoomBuddy said:


> Very nice!! Do are all of your pipes connected underneath?


Yes, All of the pipes are connected underneath



> That is AWSOME Greg!! Can you help me get started on one at the Make and Take Saturday? Maybe you can put together a quick how-to and parts list????


Sure, we can start one.

The parts list

All Pipe sections for the legs are 1" sched 40 PVC
2- T's
2- Cross's (X's)
8- 45's
8- 90's
6-10' lengths 1" PVC Sched 40
1- 5' section of Smaller PVC to support the body (1/2" or whatever you have laying around) 
PVC primer and Glue
8-( or more) Large can's Great Stuff (Gaps and Cracks)
2- 36" Balloons (Party City, Helium quality)
Some Scrap pink Foam
Ping Pong balls for Smaller eyes
Tennis ball for one set of larger eyes
Some kind of tape to stabilize the body as you Great Stuff the body together
Self tapping screws #10 x 1.5" or 1/4" X 2.5" Bolts to attach/remove the legs
Self Tapping Screws #10X 2" to attach the body supports
Wax paper
3M 77 Spray Adhesive.
Paint of your choice

Since this was an experiment I didn't put the eyes on while I was "Great stuffing" the Thorax. With some Planning, the Ping pong balls could probably be put on during this process since the are very light weight.


----------



## The Pod (Sep 15, 2009)

Looks great! Can't wait to see it complete.


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Now that's a spider. Great start, look forward to seeing it finished.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

That's going to be one impressive spider.


----------



## spinachetr (Nov 9, 2009)

That is awesome! Now you'll just have to incorporate this into it and really scary the crap out of people (who get too close)
http://www.halloweenforum.com/tutorials-step-step/95509-how-make-cheap-remote-silly-string-launcher.html


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Man, I wish I could do that for this year. Since the theme for this year is "Horray for Horrorwood", and in the back yard instead of the haunted house we're doing scenes from 6 different horror movies, the spider would be AWESOME in the Arachnaphobia room. However, since everything is going into storage after this year, I'd hate for it to get stuffed in a storage locker and ruined. I'll definitely be keeping an eye on this online and at the meeting. It looks awesome!


----------



## Creep Cringle (Jun 23, 2009)

perfect for my roof! Great I needed another project. it looks great!


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

Thanks everyone.



spinachetr said:


> That is awesome! Now you'll just have to incorporate this into it and really scary the crap out of people (who get too close)
> http://www.halloweenforum.com/tutorials-step-step/95509-how-make-cheap-remote-silly-string-launcher.html


Now that is TOO Cool. I won't have time to incorporate it this year. I should be able to modify him (or another spider) for next year.


----------



## tot13 (Jul 25, 2007)

Could you show us a pic of how the legs are attached to the body?


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

tot13 said:


> Could you show us a pic of how the legs are attached to the body?


Sure... I'll post some pics if the leg connections tomorrow


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Do the legs break down to make storage easier??


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

looking good! i really have to try this sometime!


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

debbie5 said:


> Do the legs break down to make storage easier??


Yes the legs are removable. Right now they are held in place sith self tapping screws. After halloween I'll drill holes and use 1/4" bolts with wing nuts.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Could you please post your address so I can steal this?? Thank you.


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

Here are the pics of the undercarraige. It uses 2 "T"s and 2 "X"s to create the frame for the legs. The parts you can't see are the 2 pieces of 1/2" conduit that support the body while you are "great Stuffing" the two main body parts together. While building the prop, I just used long self tapping screws to fasten these pieces to the top of the leg structure "Railroad Track style". I placed the body parts on top, stabilized with tape, then just used Great Stuff to attach everything. I used a board with wax paper underneath the structure to keep the foam from falling off or dripping down. This allowed me to envelope all of the structure making a very strong bond


----------



## tot13 (Jul 25, 2007)

Nice - thank you


----------



## jfoster38122 (Jul 20, 2008)

wouldn't it be freaky if you could animate the 2 front legs when someone steps near it?
have you flocked it(added the hairs)?


----------



## Daphne (Oct 18, 2006)

This is so cool!! I want a giant black widow and this would be perfect but I haven't found an easy way to carve Great Stuff. My foam cutter just wimpers. 

This would be so much simpler/nicer than mache from the weather standpoint.

Very nicely done. Great design! I can't wait to see the finished spider!


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

Somehow missed this. That is one big spider. Cannot wait to see it painted! Looking awesome!


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

Rahnefan said:


> Somehow missed this. That is one big spider. Cannot wait to see it painted! Looking awesome!


Thanks Rahnefan, Actually It is finished. You can see the finished spider Here. It was such a simple and easy project and probably the most fun I've had building anything halloween related.

Has anyone else built one??? I'd love to see how they turned out.


----------



## pumpkinheadedskeleton (Sep 23, 2010)

Hello niblique71, 

You lost me at the beginning with the "tire" comment.
Try to explain it like i'm 5 year old, that usually works for me. lol

You just used the tire to keep the balloon covered with foam from rolling around right? or did you use the tire as well for the body?

And what kind of gloves did you use?
Would those plastic dishwashing gloves work?
How about the thin nonlatex gloves that hospital workers use?
My wife's a nurse so I have plenty of those.


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

pumpkinheadedskeleton said:


> Hello niblique71,
> 
> You lost me at the beginning with the "tire" comment.
> Try to explain it like i'm 5 year old, that usually works for me. lol
> ...


Yes, I used an old tire (No rim) just to hold the balloon as I applied great stuff to approx 50% of the balloon. Then waited an hour or two and flipped it over to complete the other half.

Anyone trying this, REMEMBER to use high quality "Helium rated" ballons, and NEVER INFLATE them beyond 65% of thier rated size. So, If you want a 2' sphere, you'll need to buy balloons rated at 3'. We tried a "Punching balloon" at our MnT and it just didn't work very well. The rubber was soo slippery that the great stuff slid off a bit.

Gloves..... Ummm, I live dangerously and didn't wear any. Surprisingly, I didn't get any on my hands during the application process. I'm no help there  But Latex gloves should work Just fine. I would also wear a hat, Old cloaths, AND SAFTEY Glasses, AND work in an OUTDOOR area away from ANything that you don't want great stuff On..... If the ballon happened to Pop, You and ANYTHING within 20' would be subject to a sticky mess. I'm Not responsible for anyone complaining that they just covered thier house, or car, or anything else including themselves with super sticky, flying great stuff....


----------



## Haasmama (Aug 15, 2005)

niblique71 said:


> I would also wear a hat, Old cloaths, AND SAFTEY Glasses, AND work in an OUTDOOR area away from ANything that you don't want great stuff On..... If the ballon happened to Pop, You and ANYTHING within 20' would be subject to a sticky mess. I'm Not responsible for anyone complaining that they just covered thier house, or car, or anything else including themselves with super sticky, flying great stuff....


Oh My God! This is the best "Great Stuff" safety tip EVER!!! I can just imagine this happening. How would you explain this to the better half? Spouse: (Running out of the house after hearing the pop and me cussing.)"WTF!?!?" Me: "Umm... honey? It was an accident! Sorry about this. I will have your car repainted. I promise!"

This is a great prop and I can picture it on the roof of my house, hanging down over the huge web strung from the eaves. Put a fake Tot'er wrapped in webs with a bag of candy scattered underneath and you are sure to make folks think twice about coming to the door. Nice Job!


----------



## pensivepumpkin (Mar 27, 2011)

*as much as I hate to LOL- LOL!*



debbie5 said:


> Could you please post your address so I can steal this?? Thank you.


omigod you read my mind! scary!:jol:


----------



## Daphne (Oct 18, 2006)

OK if someone does this and the balloon pops, could you please take pictures of the aftermath in between cussing and being chased with something blunt by your significant other? That would be so wild to have everything within 20 feet covered in that mess!

I wore gloves, old clothes, my long hair up in a ponytail and the whole nine yards and still had great stuff all over me, in my hair and on everything in the vicinity when I made my bottomless pit. 

That is one super cool prop by the way!!


----------

